# Blue Goo From the back end



## Ghozt (Jan 28, 2010)

My light blew out that i had heating all my mantis. All where fine exept the 1 budwing. The Budwing has blue goo driping from its rear.

what is this blue goo ?

this morning it was a jelly, tonight its a crust !?!?!? pics uploaded


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 28, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> My light blew out that i had heating all my mantis. All where fine exept the 1 budwing and the violin... The Budwing has blue goo driping from its @$$. the violin is just barly moving and is now hanging with 1 foot off the branch... what is this blue goo ?
> 
> this morning it was a jelly, tonight its a crust !?!?!? pics uploaded


I would guess that you have an adult female budwing and that she was trying, not very successfully, to lay an ooth. Do you know if she is mated? If not, it doesn't matter much. If she is, and you keep her warm and feed her well, she should produce a real ooth, though I've never heard of the protein that covers the ooth being blue!


----------



## Ghozt (Jan 28, 2010)

i do occasionaly feed my mantis a grape for the water and nutrition the days it dont eat crickets.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 28, 2010)

Stop feeding them "frute." &lt;_&lt;


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 29, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Stop feeding them "frute." &lt;_&lt;


So what are you then, Katt? One of them "frute bashers? Some kind of pureetan? Another snooty grape ooopon?  :lol:  

Better leave some room for other folks!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 29, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> So what are you then, Katt? One of them "frute bashers? Some kind of pureetan? Another snooty grape ooopon?  :lol:  Better leave some room for other folks!


----------



## Ghozt (Jan 29, 2010)

So far I had one post that is helpful. Also thanks for the spell check Katt, I was so concerned about "FRUTES/Fruit" and not my mantis BTW...


----------



## Ghozt (Jan 29, 2010)

R.I.P = Mary Jane

 

She dieds...

I cries...


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sorry about your mantis, Ghozt. And I do apologize for my irritableness last night with your posts. But I did try to give you some helpful advice... I do not think you should continue feeding fruit to your mantids.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 29, 2010)

Was she kept in her own enclosure? The only time I've seen bluish goo is when a mantis has been injured and is bleeding, but the bluish fluid would turn black once it dried.

I don't feed my mantids fruit either, but I really don't understand why you shouldn't.


----------



## Ghozt (Jan 30, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> Was she kept in her own enclosure? The only time I've seen bluish goo is when a mantis has been injured and is bleeding, but the bluish fluid would turn black once it dried. I don't feed my mantids fruit either, but I really don't understand why you shouldn't.


They have no prollem eating differnt food as a minor treat. Like 2x a week.

Also I feed them a LIL bit of a grape like 2 weeks ago, and i alwys have feed my mantis fruit and water off a q-tip.


----------



## ismart (Feb 1, 2010)

Feeding it fruit would have nothing to do with the blue goo on it's back end. As AmandaLynn stated, that was coagulated blood from an injury. That is why your mantid died.


----------

